# Maestro Wu in the New York Times!



## oivind_dahle (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/17/w...improve-ties.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2&ref=world


Some of you are familiar with Maestro Wu. Its just a picture on page 2. But still its interesting reading, and gives more info about Maestro Wu and his bombshell cutlery. 

I might even buy a knife from him, just to support his work. Anyone have any clue about the quality of his work?


----------



## ecchef (Sep 18, 2011)

Who really know what the hell kind of steel ChiCom munitions casings are made from, especially from that era. 

This may be of some help: 
http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/881990/


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2011)

If Henckels offshore decided to make a mystery steel Chinese clever in South America then this would be it. 

The making of a 5 minute cleaver with advanced heat treat methods. 
[video=youtube;nsnN8rlaMrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsnN8rlaMrE[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like he's got a pretty big shop. With lots of grinders. And projectiles. And a pizza oven.

I like the part where he (accidently?) whacks the edge @ 5:09. :Ooooh:

I'm still not convinced.:disdain:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm convinced. That guy's a badass.


----------

